# which wax



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

hi i currently use autosmart wax which im happy with and i previously used poorboys but im looking for a wax witch gives good depth and warmth to my paint which i know is hard seen as its a cold coulour


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

try PPE , DJ PHpro & reload :argie:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

whats ppe


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

If your looking for more depth, have you tried a sealant ?? Jetseal 109 or Dodo Supernatural Hybrid ?? Both I have, both are cheap, both give great depth to paintwork and both are fantastic in their own ways. Not to mention again, both can have wax added on top for more shine  

Did I say "both" enough? :lol:

James


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

collite 845. 

15 bucks, last 5-6months on daily drivers, easy to apply and remove and looks great on every color.


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

derbigofast said:


> whats ppe


wolfgang paintpolish enhancer


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Used my sample of Naviwax Ulitmate the other day and it's very impressive mate.
Colli 845 is a great wax also :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Collinite very long lasting and massive tin.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I think Bouncers 22 is brilliant for a Silver Car, got the best reflection I have ever had on my car from this wax !


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

For shine,glossiness and wet look r222concours look is awesome but only lasts about 6 weeks, for long lasting protection colli 476 and for the best of both Dodo supernatural. My personal favourites anyway


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im liking Megs 16 and its great.Mine is moonstone blue so more or less silver.


----------



## redfly16 (Aug 20, 2011)

i use jetseal 109 with ag hd over the top. It gives lovely deep shine


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i would go the sealant route to, which? theres so many


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

collinite 476 easily, this wax does the job and is highly durable.

Theres a thread on here of Autobrights latest new obsession wax on dw, looks a great wax by the review, plus the labelling is very nice, says made in England  this one could be worth a shot.


----------

